# A nub's recent encounter with corals and sea wild life



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

There's this link on reef central with people's photos of zoos & palys since 2007! (HOLY SMOKES). From seeing that, it's begun to make me think that there are infinite variations of zoas and palys... and I have not seen 0.000001% of what's out there...

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1246758

I also ask myself why I didn't develop this affinity for these things till my acquisition of that little tank from Jason. My brother kept coral reef tank, but I was more interested in the fishes.

My regret is that, I was at the beaches and shorelines of Burma very recently, and might have, could have, found something new, if I knew what I was looking for LMAO.

Well, until I saw the thread made by Aussie coral collectors who showed that stuff that looks like muck brown in tidal pools and shores are actually quite bright in the tanks. Man, I walked over so many coral encrusted rocks at low tide in the mornings. Some had visibly bright colors while others were brown/green/beige/dirty maroon. And I did see the paly-encrusted rocks, and thought it was algae of some sort LOL. If only I knew then LOL.

Here's what I mean - it began like a typical dawn @ Ngapali beach in Burma









And I was curious about this "pearl" island off the shore of the beach -









So I hired a boat. the island is very close, just 1km from my part of the beach, and about 200m from the tip of the bay on the other end of the bay that makes up the beach I was staying at. On the way there, I ran into a pair of whales!









When the whales started to head towards our boat, one guy got nervous and we took off. this is the shot of the whale coming towards us.

We got to that island in a few minutes, and still being a nub (Feb. 2013) at the time, I decided to explore only the shoreline that was "clean" and "muck free" so I won't slip while walking on what looks like muck (now that I know - not just algae but corals, both soft and LPS and SPS). This is that "clean area":









I noticed at the water's edge the algae was very colourful, although strewn with debris of all sorts:









My main interest back then was fish, and I found this tiny little puffer in about 3-4" of water but didn't notice a goby and much-covered corals:









And I took a shot of 4 little gobies guarding their rocks:









In here, I think I see a lone red paly colonizing a small rock.









Oh this is by far the cleanest part of the shallow tidal shore area - a shoal of black fishes guarding their respective territories. I sat there and watched them chase each other around. And never noticed the red zoo colony on that rock.










Oh here's what a pristine beach looks like, and it's for sale:









This was all taken on a single day in Ngapali. Haven't had time to upload other photos. But that zoa paly link definitely got me thinking.

You can see bigger photos from this link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Love the shots! I could spend years on that beach. What's the price of that beach?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nice pics man


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

conix67 said:


> Love the shots! I could spend years on that beach. What's the price of that beach?


Thanks man. About 300-500k an acre. its literally 10 minutes from the airport. The airport is like the Toronto island airport, a short run-way for turbo-props and small jets. My day-dream is to build a resort there LMAO


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I think you guys can see the sediments on the corals. mostly soft stuff near the shallow parts. If you have ever looked at your corals in day light, it's all brown/beige. they don't colour up till you put them under blue light. 

so imagine that RED paly in my pics and what it would look like under blue lights. It'll be INSANE red. man. and who knows what other colours the rings and skirt would pop up under blue light. 

How difficult is it to bring corals from overseas? do I need documents? (probably).


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's a shot of the sunset:


----------

